# Zugriff auf WinXP Rechner - Problem mit IPC$



## deusfalsus (16. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich kann mit meinem WindowsXP prof. Rechner problemlos auf die freigegebenen Ressourcen anderer (98 und XP Rechner) zugreifen.
Will jedoch umgekehrt jemand auf meinen Rechner zugreifen, kommt unter XP die Meldung, das er keine Berechtigung dazu hat und unter Windows 98 wird ein Passwort verlangt für den Nutzer IPC$. Einen anderen Nutzer eingeben kann man nicht.
Der Gastzugang bei mir ist aktiviert, das Remotekonto hab ich gelöscht.

Was tun?


----------



## Maximodo (16. Juli 2004)

Schau dir mal das hier an hab leider keine Zeit was grosses zu schreiben Montag Prüfung und noch nix wirklich fertig 

Link zu ner Webseite


----------



## deusfalsus (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo Maximodo,

ich hoffe, deine prüfung war erfolgreich.
Leider konnte ich das Problem noch nicht ganz lösen. Ein XP-Rechner kann jetzt zugreifen aber unter 98 wird nach wie vor ein Kennwort für IPC$ verlangt.

Ich verzweifel langsam!
Grüße.


----------



## Maximodo (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, hast du auf dem XP Rechner einen Benutzer erstellt der das gleiche Passwort/Benutzernamen hat wie das auf dem Win98 Rechner? Hast du auserdem dass hier mal kontrolliert? 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Auf Win95/98/ME ist folgendes zu beachten:
In  der Systemsteuerung->Netzwerk-> als Primäre Netzwerkanmeldung
"Client für Microsoft-Netzwerke" einstellen (Identifikation prüfen -
gleiche Arbeitsgruppe, unterschiedlicher Computername;
Zugriffsteuerung auf Freigabeebene) und neu starten.
Nach dem Neustart erscheint eine Anmeldungsmitteilung, hier den
Benutzer Bsp. "peter" Kennwort "pan" eingeben.
Nun sollte der Zugriff funktionieren.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ja die Prüfung war ganz ok für den einen Tag den ich mich drauf vorbereitet hab und meine Präsi erstellt hab 91 von 100 Punkten *freu*


----------



## Sne@k (18. August 2004)

das ist alles viel viel zu kompliziert.... du musst auf deinem XP-Rechner einfach nur einen Benutzer anlegen der IPC$ heißt und dieser benutzer bekommt dann ein ganz schweres kennwort *g* sowas wie test oder 1234 oder irgend ein müll und wenn du dann von deinem 98-Rechner auf den xp connecten willst gibste das kennwort ein und deine Probleme sind gelöst.....

GLHF

     MfG Sne@k|Design
hope that helps....;-)


----------



## xCondoRx (23. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sne@k _
> *das ist alles viel viel zu kompliziert.... du musst auf deinem XP-Rechner einfach nur einen Benutzer anlegen der IPC$ heißt und dieser benutzer bekommt dann ein ganz schweres kennwort *g* sowas wie test oder 1234 oder irgend ein müll und wenn du dann von deinem 98-Rechner auf den xp connecten willst gibste das kennwort ein und deine Probleme sind gelöst.....
> 
> GLHF
> ...



damit hast das problem zwar dann umgangen aber eine sinnvolle lösung ist das nicht..


----------

